# Kabel wasserdicht verbergen



## froggel11 (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo.
Ich habe einen kleinen Zierteich.Dort sollen ein kleiner Wasserfall,Licht und eine Springbrunnenpumpe mit Strom versorgt werden.Die Kabel möchte ich gerne wasserdicht verbergen.Das ganze soll natürlich möglichst gut aussehen und nicht auffallen.Das einzige was ich finde sind diese Plastikboxen.
Wie löst ihr das Problem?


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo Froggel11

Geht es um die Kabel im Teich oder um die Zuleitung zum Teich?
Sind nur die Kabel das "Problem" oder auch die Stecker?

Zuleitung im Garten erledigt man am besten mit Erdkabel, die eingegraben werden. Kann man zusätzlich noch in ein Kabelschutzrohr ziehen. Günstig ist es ein Flatterband über dem Kabel zu vergraben, damit man beim Graben später gewarnt wird...
Im Teich kann man Kabel, Schläuche und Rohre mit Ufermatten (Kunstrasen) umwickeln.
Stecker sind schon etwas aufwendiger. Da gibt es Felsenatrappen und ähnliches in die Steckdosen integriert sind.
Was am besten passt, kommt natürlich auf die Gestaltung der Umgebung an.
Man kann auch eine normale Gartensteckdose nehmen und ein Häuschen darüber bauen http://www.toom-baumarkt.de/selberm...details/haeuschen-fuer-gartensteckdosen-1194/
Frag mal Tante Google nach Gartensteckdose und schau dir die Bilder an.
Vielleicht findest Du da eine Idee, was Dir gefällt.

Grüße,

Knut


----------



## froggel11 (5. Juli 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort Knut.
Erdkabel liegt schon.Ich möchte die Stecker und Kabel außerhalb des Teichs wasserdicht verstecken.Das mit dem Häuschen ist schon mal eine gute Idee aber das kriege ich nicht hin.Am besten wäre etwas das ich kaufen kann.Ich würde auch selber was bauen,muss aber einfach zu machen sein.


----------



## lollo (5. Juli 2016)

froggel11 schrieb:


> .Ich möchte die Stecker und Kabel außerhalb des Teichs wasserdicht verstecken.



Hallo,
das wird dir wahrscheinlich nicht ganz gelingen, gegen nass werden haben Kabel und Leitungen nichts (wenns die zugelassenen sind)
und gegen Regen kann man alles weiter schützen. Wichtig ist das du mit den Steckdosen wenigstens 2m vom Teich entfernt bleibst.
Zum Verstecken gibt es so etwas, klick hier


----------



## froggel11 (5. Juli 2016)

Warum 2 Meter vom Teich entfernt?Die Stecker sind sind IP44 und sollen ja irgendwo rein wo sie gegen Regen geschützt sind und man sie nicht sieht.Das wollte ich am Teich machen.


----------



## lollo (5. Juli 2016)

froggel11 schrieb:


> Warum 2 Meter vom Teich entfernt?


Hallo,
weil es eine VDE Vorschrift ist, alles was keine Schutzart IP 68 hat, und eine Spannung von 230 Volt
besitzt.
Aussensteckdosen haben in der Regel die Schutzart IP 44, wenn der Deckel zu ist, wenn ein Stecker
sich in der Dose befindet nicht mehr, deshalb immer ein zuzügliches Dach über der Steckdose.

Alle von Laien benutzten Steckdosen müssen mit einem RCD 30 mA (FI) abgesichert sein.


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Näheres findest du in der vde 0100-702
Es gibt auch für Stecker Kupplungen günstige Gehäuse, die man über der Verbindung anbringt. Sind sehr dicht bei Regen und Spritzwasser. Hab vor zig Jahren bei pollin welche gekauft

LG Marcus


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Juli 2016)

Zeig uns doch mal die Umgebung, wo Stecker und Kupplung zusammen treffen.

Bitte solche Sachen wie 'in Tüte einwickeln' vergessen.
Dann hast du zwar Schutz gegen direkte Feuchtigkeit von außen, durch Kondenswasser ist dann trotzdem alles naß. Und dann kommt der FI. (FIs sind für alle da!)


----------



## froggel11 (5. Juli 2016)

Ich erkläre mal genauer.
Ich habe ein Erdkabel.Die Entfernung vom Keller zum Teich sind zirca 15 Meter.An dem Kabel soll außen das:
https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Schutzkontakt-Vollgummikupplung-mit-Deckel-schwarz/8271357/artikel.html
und daran dann das :
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://images.obi.de/product/DE/322x322/501355_2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.obi.de/decom/product/OBI_Aussensteckdose_4-fach_mit_Erdspiess/5013552&h=322&w=322&tbnid=IUa6J7KKOQER6M:&docid=gCi0y8s8f9eBCM&ei=kB18V8HoH4n7acjorZAN&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=688/page-1&start=0&ndsp=49&ved=0ahUKEwjB8PnQmd3NAhWJfRoKHUh0C9IQMwguKAgwCA&bih=925&biw=1680

Also die 2 Meter Entfernung zum Teich sind eigentlich sogar gut,dann kann ich den 4 er Stecker besser verstecken.Das ganze muss aber doch irgendwie gegen Regen geschützt werden.
Ich habe folgende Probleme. Der Erdkabel ist sehr dick und darum läßt sich das Gehäuse für Stecker und Kupplung nicht wasserdicht schließen.Dann möchte ich die 4 fach Außensteckdose gegen Regenwasser schützen.Wie könnte so ein zusätzliches Dach aussehen?Es gibt ja diese Driboxen aber sowas will ich eigentlich nicht.
Wie schützt ihr denn eure Steckdosen?Es hat ja nicht jeder seinen Teich direkt am Haus.
Kann ich die Kabel für Pumpe und Licht einfach so liegen lassen oder muss ich da auch was beachten?
Was ist FL?
Viele Fragen und schon mal danke für eure Geduld und Hilfe.


----------



## froggel11 (5. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mir das mal mit dem RCD 30 mA (FI) bei Google durchgelesen.Heißt das ich muss jetzt einen Elektriker einen Schutzschalter einbauen lassen?
Ich wollte an den Erdkabel eigentlich einen Stecker machen und dann an die Steckdose im Keller.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo Froggel,
ich kann Dir ja meinen Verteilerkasten zeigen. Der hat zwar mittlerweile tüchtig unter der Witterung gelitten, geht aber noch. Ein Austausch gegen eine witterungsresistentere Variante ist in den nächsten Jahren nötig.
Mein Erdkabel kommt aus dem Hausverteiler. Dort befindet sich der FI für den Außenbereich. Neben dem Erdkabel gibt es bei mir auch ein "dickes gelb-grünes" zum Potenzialausgleich.
Fest zu verlegende Kabel würde ich nicht mit Steckern versehen. Laß z. B. die Steckdose im Keller durch einen Kleinverteiler mit Normschiene ersetzen, und installiere dort den FI auf der Schiene. Der Schutzkontakt im Erdkabel ist nicht ausreichend zum Ausgleich von Erdpotenzialen. Ob sich welche aufbauen können, kann man nur durch wiederholte Messung vor Ort feststellen.
Es gibt also einige Dinge zu beachten, will man dauerhaft und fest Strom im Garten installiert haben. Mit einem wettergeschützten und trockenen "Häuschen" umschifft man einen Teil davon, so wie von Knut vorgeschlagen.


----------

